# Combustion air duct: damper not vent



## kmwest (Oct 31, 2016)

So I was reading this local home inspector's blog about combusion air ducts and soon discovered mine connects to a damper, not a vent.

http://structuretech1.com/2013/03/combustion-air-ducts-part-ii-problems-and-solutions/

He recommends either replacing a damper with a vent or taking off the damper and covering it with hardware cloth.  The hardware cloth seems much easier.  Quick question though, how should I try to attach it?  Staple gun?  Some adhesive onto the plastic?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

If it looks easy to change out, I would go that route.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 1, 2016)

When you remove the grate you'll find that some are flat and some actually fit into the opening with the perimeter lapping over the opening.

You can also form the hardware cloth to fit into the opening and attach it with screws to the framing, then just periodically remove the grate and vacume.


----------



## kmwest (Nov 1, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> When you remove the grate you'll find that some are flat and some actually fit into the opening with the perimeter lapping over the opening.
> 
> You can also form the hardware cloth to fit into the opening and attach it with screws to the framing, then just periodically remove the grate and vacume.



So are you recommending just removing the damper and cover completely, then screwing the hardware cloth into my stucco?


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 1, 2016)

Remove the damper completely and form the hardware cloth, were it a sheet of metal, into a pan the shape of the opening, and secure it inside the opening, to the framing supporting the stucco and the grate, then replace the grate.


----------

